# Kiser Lake Trip



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

For labor day weekend, I was planning on going to Kiser lake near spot 115.

one of my friends neighbors just got back from there and said it was pretty dead.

is it worth going out there? i heard the water level was pretty low. are there any suggestions to where i might/should relocate for the trip?

i heard ceasars creek is also pretty dead.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

kiser lake will be one of the quiet parks labor weekend.


----------



## BigCat (Jul 29, 2007)

My brother and I went there for Labor day a few years ago, nice place to look at, not fish. I caught the only small mouth in the three day"s we were there, everyone else seemed to be doing poorly also, alot were using hook and worm, and also very, very, very weedy, we rented a boat for the three day"s and every time we would bring the ore"s up there would be about 50 pounds of weeds on it, since your down that way, look into tycoon lake, research it, supposed to be raised as tournament type bass lake south east ohio gallia county, if you do go there let us know I want to get down there one day


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

any other spots that might be good for a camping/fishing trip?

i might check out tycoon. im pretty sure ive made my decision on the kiser lake or caesars creek area. (not going there)

where are the bass cats and muskie popular at??


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

lol, don't listen to bigcat... It's a wonderful lake. The fishing is great ( you can't expect to have a prime fishing day in the dead of the summer ). But the lake is peaceful, quiet, and beautiful. And their are a good quality and quantity of fish there.. ( My favorite place to camp )


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't go there much--maybe twice a season or so--but I always catch something decent. Two summers ago (in September) I was fishing there from the bank, early evening, throwing into a big bunch of lilly pads. I caught a couple small lmb's and I was about to wrap it up when I got a monster hit on the edge of the lillys--it got off but I was shaking when I reeled in--what WAS that?? There was an old guy fishing next to me and he said try again--same spot! I threw the 6-inch pumpkinseed gulp worm back to the exact same place, and sure enough, another incredible hit. It's the only time in my fishing days I almost lost the rod--it was nearly pulled out of my hands--I stumbled forward. I seemed to have him good, and he went insane--I've never before or since had anything give a fight like that--and I'm thinking aw shoot, I got a feisty cat on here! Then it jumped. You know how you remember certain things in your life like it's happening in slow motion--and you'll never forget it?? I swear time froze when that behemoth jumped...up, up, up--walking on his tail, higher and higher--he hung in the air like Jordan!! I went weak in the knees--so beautiful, hanging over those lillies with the sunset directly behind him...to this day that image is burned on my brain. The old guy next to me went nuts--he's screaming OH GOD THAT'S EIGHT POUNDS AT LEAST, PULL, PULL, PULL!!! DON'T LET HIM GO SLACK!!! :B Then Mr Big rocketed towards me, and I didn't get the slack up quick enough...it gave him time to spit it...and he did. When that line went limp, I threw the rod down and started crying (I really did--but then, I'm a girl). The old man looked like he was going to cry, too. Short story LONG: I did not land him. He is still in Kiser. And he's bigger now. Be my guest.  P.S. For the "size police" who watch this forum religiously for foul sinners, please don't bother. If I had guessed it, I would have guessed 10! And I had witnesses--so there.


----------



## Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Last time I fished Kiser was this past spring. We fished on shore within 100 feet of the store by the campgrounds. We pulled in 2 dozen + cats between 3 of us. Only fished from about 7 - 11pm. 

We were just fishing on bottom with good old nightcrawlers. Maybe your success will not be as good as ours, but I think it will have to do with time of year rather than population. Most the cats we caught were in the 2lb range.


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

I have spent many days and nights on kiser lake,don't ever let anyone tell You it's not worth fishing.number one ,there are no smallmouth in kiser,the water is much to warm and shallow.catfish population is very respectable. there are alot of nice gills-if you can find the big ones. crappies are plentiful-have seen a few 2&1/2 lbs. come out. wipers are monsters-they are everywhere if you just get lucky enough to find some big ones.I have personally seen a stringer of 6 wipers,smallest was 8.5 largest was 13-and knowing there are bigger.the odnr also started stocking striped bass this past year because of how well the wipers have done,in regard to milking and stocking other lakes in our state.overall,kiser lake is a wonderful fishery-many opportunities-it just isn't pressured because of the no motor law.quiet,serene,real camping-if You go have fun!


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Sorry, catdaddy...after 35 years of fishing the lake I see it's present state as discouraging. 

I know that the few smallmouth present have been released by wishful river rats, but I've witnessed a couple caught and have caught one myself. No...there is not a sustaining population. 

Gill fishing is on the decline. Way too many 6 and 7 inch gills are being harvested when they come into spawn. One only needs to spend some time when the cotton starts flying to witness the basket fulls taken out by waders and hungry boaters. It's time to protect the mature population.

The next time you catch a 2lb. crappie...call me...I'd like to see it. Truth is, while numbers are fair, if you can boat 20 crappie between 11 and 12 inches you've seen the best the lake has to offer. Overall, I'd say we've seen better days. Again...over-harvest of mature individuals is a problem.

Cat fishing is good...it should be...they stock them.

Wiper fishing is fun, but I think stocking levels were too high considering that they were advanced fingerlings and a forth of them survived anually putting more pressure on the panfish population. I've had a few days with better stringers than you described. They'll be gone soon enough. Stocking 40,000stripers anually is a mistake. I kill everyone I catch, regardless of size. (Just doing my part to protect what's wild)

Kiser recieves tons of pressure. April, May, and June are crowded. With good ice, it gets HAMMERED! Folks who come, are there to keep fish. We've got a choking curly pond weed problem, a ranger who loves to destroy shoreline vegetation and accelerate previously filtered drainage, and subtle siltation that makes 14' of water impossible to find. Indian Lake is by far a superior place to panfish.

Quiet and serene it is. The "glory" days of catching numbers of quality native species are behind us. Welcome to the rearing pond of the State's love for put and take fisheries.


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

If you're wanting to catch some nice Crappie, another good place is Clark Lake, in Springfield. Ive got LOTS of 12-14 inchers from there. Its another small, quiet lake with a nice population of fish. As long as you don't go when they stock the trout, youll find it peaceful.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

u foud 12-14in. crappie in clark lake! Show me where!


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

We'll get together this fall and Ill put you on some.. and we'll have a fish fry


----------



## rockfish (Apr 27, 2007)

hey wiper swiper

im glad you become judge and jury for my fishing liciense fees and taxes with your self proclaimed war against non native species,you know better than wildlife biologistists,instead of killing sportfish why dont you kill carp you know they arent native,saugeye are man made and even rainbow trout arent native to ohio,but you keep killing those fish we all pay for,my children thank you,you uneducated hick!


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

aw yes xl506 we have got some nice crappies and rainbow trout out of there rember the one that got away lol


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah, the HUGE trout that was in my bucket and then a genius wanted to get him out and show him off when the frustrated trout decided hed rather jump out of my hands and go back in the lake than end up in my kitchen.


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah, just ignore Wiper Swiper. He's a moron for doing what he does. Kill everything he catches. It takes a true fisherman to kill every fish he catches, regardless of size. When you know there are people who take lots of the fish out of the lake. He thinks EVERY person who fishes releases EVERYTHING so he's the only one left to do the dirty work. I bet the park rangers would love to know about his " conservation technique ". If we were to kill EVERYTHING not native to Ohio we would have no fishing. And, unless you're 100% Native American, you would be killed ( no matter if u were a baby or a senior ). ODNR should revoke his fishing license


----------



## Chemlab187 (Apr 29, 2007)

WiperSwiper...

I'd love for you to put me on some wipers. Ignore the hate and personal attacks. (They are violating the rules) Everyone (should) know that Crappie fisherman don't like ANY bass in their lakes. I heard a kid and his dad took 42 LM out of Kiser earlier this year on one day. 

I bet they are crappie fisherman


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

lol, I am NOT violating the rules by saying I think someone is a moron for killing every single fish they catch. Im sure the biggest majority of people will agree that it's unethical and unsportsman like to just knowingly kill these fish for no reason. So, you don't think crappie fisherman want bass in their lakes? lol! Well, there are hundreds of people who fish Kiser every year, and I bet not EVERY one of them is a "crappie only fisher". To do what Wiper does is selfish, and wrong. There is NOTHING wrong with the Bass population in Kiser, it's NOT out of control. There are Wipers being caught over 10LB in Kiser all the time, and there are still nice crappie being caught. Yes, the crappie population has died down some. But, it's not just because of the new bass stockings, it's also because of nature, and fisherman like wiper swiper who harvest these fish regardless of size, and quality. Im sure he will come on here, and TRY to make a point. But, you can not justify killing fish, and hurting the population anyway.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Just to clarify...I reduce to posession every wiper/striper I catch. Put and take fisheries are State run pay lakes, and yes...I've got a "not in my backyard" attitude. You boys keep killing those tiny panfish and I'll keep killing the State's livestock. (and wallowing in my ignorance! lol)

Chemlab, shoot me a PM sometime. We might be able to work something out.


----------



## Chemlab187 (Apr 29, 2007)

XL506 said:


> lol, I am NOT violating the rules by saying I think someone is a moron for killing every single fish they catch.


You should check the rules again.



XL506 said:


> Im sure the biggest majority of people will agree that it's unethical and unsportsman like to just knowingly kill these fish for no reason.


He has plenty of reasons:

To protect the native species
To relocate into lake crisco

Same as the "majority" who are killing Gills and Crappies.



XL506 said:


> So, you don't think crappie fisherman want bass in their lakes? lol! Well, there are hundreds of people who fish Kiser every year, and I bet not EVERY one of them is a "crappie only fisher". To do what Wiper does is selfish, and wrong. There is NOTHING wrong with the Bass population in Kiser, it's NOT out of control. There are Wipers being caught over 10LB in Kiser all the time, and there are still nice crappie being caught. Yes, the crappie population has died down some. But, it's not just because of the new bass stockings, it's also because of nature, and fisherman like wiper swiper who harvest these fish regardless of size, and quality. Im sure he will come on here, and TRY to make a point. But, you can not justify killing fish, and hurting the population anyway.


Wiper sees the Gill and Crappie population being slaughtered by the "majority".

So he is doing what he feels is best to solve that problem.

What are you doing?

You both should respect each others choices to do what you think best, even if it is different.


----------



## rockfish (Apr 27, 2007)

its not hate that i spread its truth,lets kill this type of fish because everyone else is killing the fish i like,thats the dumbest thing i ever heard,the state makes a put and take fishery because of just that,all the fishing pessure there is these days it would take only a few years to empty all your lakes,put and take,there are too many taking so someone has to put back.are you going to put back?sounds like you are just one of the minorities taking!
did you know that crappie will take over a lake in jusy a few years with no predators then all you have is stunted 6in crappies,if you want all the lakes to be in perfect natural order stop fishing sell all your gear and leave them alone.


----------



## Chemlab187 (Apr 29, 2007)

"put and take" is an excuse for socialists to steal money from the population, stamp a dollar into a nickel through bureacracy, and give a substandard service (or unneeded service) in exchange. (Includes FISHING, just so I'm not breaking the politics rule here)

Wiperswiper doesn't agree with the stocking, so by taking out those fish, you see him as being selfish. I am sure that those who drank tea in Boston thought the same of patriots who threw the tea in the harbor. He is taking action. Which is more than most do.


----------



## Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Chemlab187 said:


> I am sure that those who drank tea in Boston thought the same of patriots who threw the tea in the harbor.


Reference to the Boston Tea Party in a fishing forum "discussion".  LOL


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

First and foremost...there are no size or posession limits for wipers/stripers on Kiser. There's nothing illegal about keeping all you catch. With very few exceptions in the last 12 years, I have cleaned and consumed everyone I've killed. This has actually been a bonus for the native species as my boys and I enjoy fresh fish and have no need to fill the freezer with gills and crappie. I've actually gotten very good at cleaning and preparing even the big ones...it's funny, I'll do a fish fry for friends and after the compliments they look at me like I've got two heads when I tell them what they're eating!

I believe (and you can argue if you want to) that the ODNR, and the Division of Wildlife in particular, care far more about selling fishing licenses than protecting what's wild. Hybrids (saugeye/wiper) are cheap to raise, easy to catch, and make managers lazy. I've had far too many conversations with folks in charge who always come back to the point of saying, "Yeah...but look at how many more people our visiting our park!". 

When the "great hybrid experiment" began on Kiser, they stocked 9000 advanced fingerlings annually. Survival of those fish to 2lbs. exceeded everyone's expectations. My stomach content samplings at the time showed that even at this low number, during certain times of the year, the hybrids definately targeted panfish. So what did the State do...without any conveyed rationale??? Three years later, prior to doing any impact studies on native fishes, they doubled the stockings to 18,000 advanced fingerlings annually. At that point, I really start studying the movements and habits of these "frankenfish." The first thing I learn, is that in a small environment (400 acres), no water is off limits. They feed just as readily in shallow water as they do in deep water. They are almost always hunting as a pack, and when turned on, will kill anything you throw until you spook them. They start getting BIG...guys are hitting 10lbers, 12lbers, 14lbers...friends are telling me of 80lb stringers! I started catching 80lb stringers...and the shad population (big mature ones) starts to decline. OK...that's what the State said they wanted to do...turn forage fish into gamefish. However, more and more panfish are showing up in my stomach contents. I've seen enough. The State tries to do creel surveys, but because they put college kids in motor boats to collect data, most are annoyed by their presense and won't talk to them. This I know first hand. 

Which brings us to today. Budget cuts retired the best manager the lake ever had (Bill Kramar). We get a dork from Indian Lake who wants to compete with his boss back up North for unique park visitors. He only cares about headcount and the possibility of winning an award. He destroys habitat (clear cuts pad fields, whacks shoreline vegetation, invites siltation, spreads the growth of curly pond weed) and the wipers are in a goldfish bowl, but now we all have access to "enjoy" the thrill of catching them.

Hold on...there's more!  The State now loves bio-engineering so much that they've decided (considering Kiser's "proven" record for survivability of stocked fish), that we'll use the fishbowl to rear our male striper brood stock and spread the "good fishing" to the rest of the State. We'll do this by introducing 40,000 fingerlings annually!!!

So...in 12 short years...we've gone from 9K to 40K...and I'm a dumb arse.

Kiser's dying, boys. It may very well be ignorant to take action against the fish that are helping to bring her down. Who knows...the State doesn't...or they'd limit what I do.

I'm a bit of a Star Trek fan, and a line from the Borg keeps running through my head...

"...resistance is futile." 

Maybe...but, I ain't going down without fighting something.

Kill the wiper.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I have tried for some time to stay out of this kind of thread but have heard enough and must vent (sorry)! 1st I will conceed that Wiper Swiper is very knowledgeable, particularly on the subject of Kiser lake and has forgotten more about this fishery than I will ever know. That said, I do not understand why the only post coming from this individual are when he has the opportunity to inform anyone under the age of 60 or anyone who bothered to get a college education that they are young, naive and stupid, along with anyone who happens to disagree with his point of view including ODNR and "college kids" who work for the ODNR. Don't bother argueing this point as anyone who has seen the banter with XL506 over the past month knows this to be true. Or just go back to your previous post and consider how you would feel if you were one of those college students trying to learn while completing their internship with the ODNR... I'm sure they gained much valuable knowledge when they apparently made the mistake of asking you what you were seeing on the lake. The point is, if you are negative and condescending to anyone who bothers to post, even when you may be correct, the message is lost. If you really feel this passionate about the future direction of this fishery, try to be more positive in your approach, gather support through kind, gentle education and go after ODNR with facts and the support of people on this site. This support will only come when you show others the respect they have earned from what they have accomplished in their lives, just as you would expect to be shown the same respect for the knowledge and accomplishments you have acheived in your life. I hope that you and all others continue to post your views on this site but suggest that we will all get more from it if these views are not delivered in such a negative tone. Sorry if I have offended anyone but I just don't feel there is a place for the negative sniping I have seen in these threads.


----------



## rockfish (Apr 27, 2007)

i would totally support his movment if he used proper channels,not just a scorced earth policy,i understand that wipers,stripers are a eating machine
and on a 400 acre impoundment may have problems,they mostly eat shad,but are known to eat panfish,but so do flathead catfish they eat their wieght daily,so are we going to kill them too because of crappie populations,big fish eat little fish thats the natural order,


when i lived in tennesse the crappie and bass fishermen complained about the state stocking striper in norris lake said they where impacting bass and panfish populations,so because of so much public outrage they stopped stocking stripers,survey after survey the lake still had zero improvement
so they started stocking hydrid blacknose crappie,8 years later crappie and bass populations are still low,and you cant catch a striper over 20 pounds
a private survey was done and said that reduced shoreline habitat and fluxing water levels was ruining crappie and bass spawning.so maybe its not the devilfish (aka wiper)lakes change, it could be something as simple as farm run off,so what im saying is killing all the fish that our tax dollars pay for isnt the answer and support from other fishermen is, they got stocking stopped in tennessee so why cant you get it stopped at kiser?!&#37;


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Thank you for toning it down, rockfish. It's tough to get to really know someone via internet postings as folks tend to pick out a sentence or two and then believe they've got the writer all figured-out. Takes a good bit of back and forth on complicated matters to reach any level of understanding between people who start out on total opposite sides of the fence. I'm always willing to clarify my positions as long as we can stay above insults like "moron" and "idiot". However, when those type of arguments become a fellow's final answer, it helps me see who's not really worthy of my time or insight.

Yes, there are other factors contributing to the decline in quality gamefish numbers at Kiser. Overharvest, loss of habitat, and poor management are certainly bringing it down. The State has done nothing to stabilize those factors, and it is becoming increasingly clear that they just don't care. I've questioned the Ranger so many times about these issues that now he just avoids me if he sees me coming. This past Memorial Day, the county game warden was checking license on the water and I tried to talk to him, but all he would say was "well...I don't know anything about that...I'm just checking license and pdf's..." I've called the district wildlife office, it's been awhile, but I got frustrated being told to leave my name and someone would try and get back with me.

I don't claim to totally understand bio-engineering. My biggest problem with the State is they seem to have no desire to help me understand the thought process. In fact, I'm not sure they could understand all the ramifications in the short time they've been doing it. All I can continue to do is analyze my own field observations and draw first hand conclusions from them...believe me, I'm not stuck on one answer...the variables keep changing. Unfortunately, with respect to the native gamefish, none of those variables are changing in their favor.

I'll leave it at this for now...the State terms the wiper/striper population in Kiser as "strong and under-utilized"...just doing my part to help keep them in-check. 

Peace.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Wiper, just a point regarding the Gme warden, he has no real ties with the fisheries biologists, his job is to enforce game laws, Period. He knows whats stocked and what size and what methods are legal but other then seeing what others are catching, its not his responsibility to know how many, what size etc or the overall management of the lake that comes from a completely different group, the Fisheries Biologist in District 1. Fot that matter, the state manages the lake, not the park manager nor the state employees who probably field a ton of these questions. Just so your not finger pointing at folks who its not there job to know the answers too. 

I was there today and counted at least a dozen different guys along the dam who all looked serious enough to know better and while i was fishing came across some interesting catches that allow me to make up my own observations regarding how the lake is fishing, its getting hammered, no question about it and that has something to do with how its managed, my opinions, but I wont share most of them here since too many folks like to argue what others think.  

Salmonid


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

swiper i very much agree with you on the fact that our dnr should pay more attention to our native fisheries than the stocked money makers. however, kiser is a pond a 400 acre pond, and there are no natural lakes in ohio to protect. though your intentions with the fish may be well intentioned your reasons for doing so are misinformed at best. the stomach contents of the fish you kill dont show any real evidence that they harm the fishery, you dont know (nor do I) if shad are just digested faster than sunfish. it is a fact that hybrids will eat the most common baitfish present, if that happens to be sunfish so be it, it means a thined out probably healthier sunfish population. the shad numbers go up and down because of the spawn that year, last year we had a bad spawn, no shad the fish ate the shiners, this year the shad had a phenomenal spawn the fish are eating shad again, when hybrids where first stocked it was therorized that they would control shad populations, i have read studies that showed the hybrids had little effect on the populations and have yet to find anything that proves that hybrids actually do lower shad numbers. as for the male stripers that is just a waste of the dnr's money. i dont have a problem with you keeping fish. but please dont tell people to kill them because you disagree with what the state is spending our money on, the main thing is that the hybrids do nothing bad to kiser, there is no real evidence supporting that they make any difference so why kill them all.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

riverKing, thank you for the well thought out reply. It's nice to see some constructive discussion on here for a change. You make some valid points that in general I'm in agreement with. However, when considering several factors unique to Kiser, I most definately see long term problems developing in the population stuctures of all species traditionally present. Yes, I see these problems exasperated by the State's love of bio-engineering.

First off...I do understand that there's very little left of Ohio's surface water that hasn't experienced some form of man's hydromodification. Whenever I speak of "native" fishes, I'm speaking of species historically native to the drainage. With respect to the gamefish in Kiser, that would include largemouth, crappie, bluegills, and catfish.

Whereas my stomach content samplings don't specifically show damage to the species present, it does show an increase in predation at a time when the panfish are vulnerable (spawning time). Long term effect can ONLY be speculated about due to the short time the hybrids have been present as mature individuals. I would add that at least half the fish I clean have empty gullets. If hybrids were the only thing "thinning the herd"...I would agree that it is unlikely they could do any real damage. I remember several years ago talking to a bank fisherman (sitting on a bucket, a third full of tiny panfish) who was railing about how those dam wipers were ruining the lake. My first thought was...wow...you're the biggest "wiper" here...you're a 170lb. wiper! Another time, a wader stomping through the blugill spawning beds...fish basket in tow...came close enough to my boat that we chatted a second. As he prepared to exit the water I asked him how he'd been doing just as the basket popped above the water revealing 20-30 small gills. He kinda grumbled about doing OK, but couldn't figure out where the big ones were. I shot back that maybe they were in his basket, but he just hadn't let them grow up yet...if looks could kill I'd be dead. Point is, the State has no intention of regulating the panfish harvest at Kiser. Their management answers have been to add more predators to the food chain. What do you want me to do? I can't kill the meat hogs...so I kill the wiper...seems like the logical conclusion...for now.  

Which brings us to the new, male striper rearing pond. When someone can explain to me how we're gonna recapture and milk these fish without gathering gills, crappie, and largemouth in the same sweeps...I'll re-evaluated my self-proclaimed war on ignorance. I'm sure with today's advances in bio-engineering, you can guarantee the sex of 40,000 fry...but I'd be real interested to know how that's done as well.

In all honesty, if the first size limit imposed on Kiser is for Striped Bass...I'm gonna go ballistic. I will then know without question the direction sport fishing is headed in Ohio. It is true that in the overall scheme of things, we can sacrific this 400 "pond" as a fish farm for the rest of the State's good. It makes me sad that as the old lake disappears it's popularity grows, and folks are set on harvesting most everything they catch...EXCEPT WIPER/STRIPERS!

Kill the wiper...it'll save on panfish, it's legal, and they ain't half bad in grease if you cut the red meat out.

Sheesh...how long would this be if I started on saugeye in our rivers and spotted bass infestations!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

This year was the Second year I actually fished Kiser lake. I usually fish Indian lake but due to gas prices i went to Kiser instead. Im very happy with the lake. I caught a lot of decent crappie and many bluegill in the 8-10"range. I tried to fish for the Hybrid Stripers but only caught 3, and those that i caught were mabey 12" in length. I don't see the problem with the lake besides the fact that its real shallow and you can't have trolling motors. I practice catch and release if its small toss it back if real big i put em back. Hey if you dont like how a lake is being managed or how its doing go somewhere else.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

TomC said:


> Hey if you dont like how a lake is being managed or how its doing go somewhere else.


thats wat i think and was waiting for someone to say it. thaks tomc


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

if your opposed to the stripers/wipers, how did you feel when the dnr started stocking muskie around the state many years ago to determine what lakes could sustain muskie populations. i dont live anywhere near kiser but would love to fish it due to the whipers just to have a chance of catching one. i know that there are people out there who want to fish leesville or west branch just for the chance to catch the elusive muskie. if your lake was stocked with lunges would you kill all the muskie that you caught because you think they are destroying your lake and deny the chance of someone catching a fish of their dreams? mogadore res is my home lake(i live less than 2 minutes walk from it) and it too has had a decline in the panfish fishing but i wouldnt say it is because one species of fish, your looking at the wrong animal as your scapegoat and justification for wasting taxpayers dollars buy killing your so called "nusiance fish." you have already mentioned where the blame should rest: a no fish limit with no size limit on panfish aka the jerk off keeping undersized fish


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Wiper Swiper said:


> Sheesh...how long would this be if I started on saugeye in our rivers and spotted bass infestations!



Please I think I speak for most on here...... spare us.


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

Chemlab187 said:


> You should check the rules again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spoken like a true liberal ... there is no right or wrong, do whatever floats your boat.


----------



## BigSmallieMike (Oct 20, 2005)

Hear hear, Sconner. A lively and spirited debate on competing merits has its place and can be extremely informative - especially in the case where the decision is ultimately based on one's own interpretation of the facts. In this case, however, I do not feel any smarter. It has been difficult to weed through the negatives in many posts to get to the meat of this issue. 
I love that there is so much passion regarding the use of our resources, but aren't these forums designed to provide information? This is, evidently, a big issue - I know FlatheadKing got reamed for the same kind of post about white bass in CJ a few months ago. In both of these threads is a paucity of useful information, and I am sure of only one thing - despite the massive amount of knowledge and experience of our members, this issue continues to be clouded by negativity and sniping. I recognize and appreciate the passion - I would just also appreciate some clarity.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

[Sigh...]

OK, guys...you win.

I've tried to be civil. I've tried to be insightful. I've even ignored the detractors. Most importantly...I've errored.

Using the bio-engineered wiper as a vehicle to vent my frustrations against the State's greedy, lazy, and dismissive management practices has put me on the outside of the group-think mentality all too prevelant in the OGF forums. Resistance is futile.

So...I'll continue to explore the secrets "Ma" has to offer in my most treasured waters with the justifiable nervousness that the next generation of stewards hasn't a clue. Attempting to enlighten individuals who catch 10" gills and 2lb. crappie from Kiser was stupid on my part. Who can argue with such success?

Everything is fine. And, as was so eloquently pointed out...if ya don't think likewise...go somewhere else.

Yeah right...I'm here...watching like a hawk...and daring "Watermellon" to explain why saugeye are a such a good thing.

Peace out.


----------



## chuck71 (Dec 15, 2006)

XL506 said:


> We'll get together this fall and Ill put you on some.. and we'll have a fish fry


Can I go with you too... I almost grew up on that lake mostly hunting, but I never seem to catch them out there. Do catch alot of small cats though.


----------



## Katmandu (Mar 3, 2007)

_ " It makes me sad that as the old lake disappears it's popularity grows, and folks are set on harvesting most everything they catch...EXCEPT WIPER/STRIPERS!"_

Wiper Swiper...
I just wondered about this statement (hopefully not taken too far out of context)...This can be looked at from many aspects of life...that we are not always happy to see changes, but changes do occur and if the lake is getting more popular...could it be that the state maybe got it right...from one point of view...obviously somebody likes fishing there if it is now more popular than in the "old days". This does not go to the heart of a moral issue concerning stocking hybrid anythings...or their impact...but it may expand opportunities for people who are not as concerned if fish are native or stocked...they just want to catch fish and there may not be many other places to catch Hybrid Stripers or Pure Stripers. We are all paying into the opportunities to fish in Ohio, but we all look for something different (as expressed in our many varied viewpoints here), so ultimately someone loses every time a decision is made...sad but true. If the state has no regs...then take what you want...I would just suggest that you use them (as I believe you do since you showed knowledge on how to clean and cook them), how would that be any different than eating gills or crappies (or gasp...bass  ). I enjoyed the discussions and seeing everyones points of view and how they defend them. In the end, the state gets last say by setting and enforcing regs.....so as long as we all follow the rules, why you do it really doesn't matter, just be legal  Good fishing to all!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Wiper Swiper said:


> daring "Watermellon" to explain why saugeye are a such a good thing.


It tooke me a while, but I've learned not to feed trolls or :T posts!


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

*"Please I think I speak for most on here...... spare us."*

Nice try, Mellon. You were trolling for a response...self-righteous dismissal of that response shows who is truly looking to poke the bear. In a fish biology discussion, I'll assume you're unarmed.

Katmandu, you are correct sir. If the goal was to increase usage of our State parks by introducing wipers and saugeye into the bio-mass...then no one can argue that the effort hasn't been a success. But, at what price. Seems to me that multi-flora rose, english sparrows, common carp, and red fox bounties all seemed like "good" management at the time.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Wiper Swiper said:


> *"Please I think I speak for most on here...... spare us."*
> 
> Nice try, Mellon. You were trolling for a response


Yes, I must admit I was wrong for that one.


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

yes ,kiser has declined over the past 10 years,but in other eyes it has improved. I would much rather fish for big gills and crappie than a wiper-although they put up a mean fight.never said I personally caught a 2# crappie-but over the past 20 years have seen a few caught 2-3#,I'm sure there are still a few lunkers in there,but very few.In regards to panfish-I know the gills will never have a limit-but I would agree with a statewide 9" limit on crappies-it can only help. yes the wiper/striper thing is very controversial,but it benefits one guy while the other is unhappy about it.If this is what's bringing people and money to the park I don't see any way of beating it.All in all,Kiser Lake is still a great fishery,depending on your target-I do also ice fish it-You see a few nice crappie and gills ,once in a while a big perch-which there are still a good population of I believe-but practice some common sense on a lake this size as mentioned before-no one-anywhere should be keeping 6-8" crappie in my opinion or gills smaller than 7" all this does is hurt your future fishing prospects.I still wish everyone the best of luck-just think about our future adventures,and what quality of fishing we would like to witness as days go by.


----------



## rockfish (Apr 27, 2007)

wiper and i realy stirred up the hornets nest on this 1,wipers are fun to catch and great to eat,just save some for the next guy


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

Yea...you can really tell the fishing has been slow around these parts.


----------



## Katmandu (Mar 3, 2007)

Wiper Swiper said:


> *"
> But, at what price. Seems to me that multi-flora rose, english sparrows, common carp, and red fox bounties all seemed like "good" management at the time. *


*
LOL...you are quite rite, our state's history is full of "experiments" in how to make it better...some good (bolstering deer, turkey, otter, osprey populations) and some not so good (as you mentioned above...and I would also suggest some of the Corps of Engineers projects!)...it may be that only time can tell if certain trials are good or bad in the long run...one persons "improvements" often cause another's heartache. Good post...and Good fishing!!*


----------

